# Who's in Montreal?



## blargney the second (May 9, 2004)

I'm curious to know who lives in Montreal.  I haven't got a game in mind yet, so this is primarily for future reference...

-blarg


----------



## Trainz (May 25, 2004)

Hello,

I'm in Montreal.

I currently game a lot, but most of the time I'm DM'ing (I get to actually be a character every two weeks) and I'd like to play a 3.5 D&D game. I also use the Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, and Book of Exalted Deeds (FYI).

I don't really know if I actually have time for another game, but I'm definitely interested. If you're interested, please tell me about you guys, and when you play. 

I'm 35 years old, male.

Please reply by sending me an email to *trainz (at) videotron (dot) ca*


Take care,

René Mongrain "Trainz"


----------

